# "Hey Hey we're the Monkees"



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Since this is being re-released by R2,I thought I would finish the one I started.....


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job. I have one of those in my stash myself that I will get to someday. I like your engine work - it looks really nice.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

falcondesigns.........Love your build of the Monkee's...GTO......Nice work on it....:thumbsup:..........MOE.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice build of that iconic car. I built one back in the day and have one I picked up from a dealer at a contest last year to build in the future. Funny thing is my uncle from my mom's side owned a Pontiac dealership in Wyandotte, MI back in those days. Pontiac corporate sent the car around to various dealerships as it was based on a highly modified GTO. I have an electronic picture of my cousins sitting in the car on his showroom floor in the car when it passed through his place. And of course I watched the TV show when it was on the air back in the mid-60s.

Bob K.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Very nice kleen build, brings back a lot of memories.

BTW - if you are interested, Peter Tork is still touring with his band "Shoe Suede Blues". He puts on a good show and is an excellent musician.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Marty said:


> Very nice kleen build, brings back a lot of memories.
> 
> BTW - if you are interested, Peter Tork is still touring with his band "Shoe Suede Blues". He puts on a good show and is an excellent musician.
> 
> ...


My wife and I saw Mickey, Davey, and Peter in a Monkees concert about 6-7 years ago down here in Florida at a relatively small theater. They were quite good and we both enjoyed it very much. Davey even went out into the audience and serenaded a few ladies. I think the Monkees were the first group I really listened to when I started enjoying music in my early teens.

Bob K.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice Alex:thumbsup:

Here's mine with custom decals..


----------

